# Unlucky with PLUGGED or what!?



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I have been getting into Habanos much more lately, so I know the occasional plugged stick is bound to come up. Tonight, however I had 4 sticks in a row that were too tight to smoke! 3 2000 Party Charlottes and a 2004 ERDM Choix Sup. In the past I have had several smaller RG sticks that were un-smokable. I then had GREAT experiences (both draw and flavor) with a RASS and a JL#2. These made me want to get more to try (xxx's thread for newbies helped). I know most people would say get another stick, life's too short, but I don't have that many Cuban sticks to go to. I LOVE the flavor and aroma of them, but is this the kind of quality that I can come to expect? I keep them in their own desktop humi with a CO set a 65% (verified with a Boveda calibrated hygro). I have smoked many NC's with very few plugged. I'm getting so frustrated looking forward to having a nice smoke and then end up having a boring a$$ NC cause the Cuban sticks that I have won't draw. I may only get 1 or 2 sticks out of a 5er that has a good draw (making the value per stick got to :BS ).
Does anybody else have to put up with this or am I unlucky?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> Does anybody else have to put up with this or am I unlucky?


I've had plugged sticks before, but not that many in a row. You are just unlucky!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I had the same problem today. Pulled out RASC and clipped the end. Bad draw. Buried it in the humi and went on to something else. My new strategy is to bury the ones with the bad draw and try them again in a few years.

I believe that most BOTL's will tell you that this is common with young Cubans (talking cigars here). I am hoping that with time they will open up. What the heck, I wouldn't enjoy that one now anyway.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

PuffDaddy said:


> Does anybody else have to put up with this or am I unlucky?


i know some ppl here will call BS on this, but i've had about equal percentage of NCs having tight draws as i do with cubans (in my time). i've never understood the notion that non-cubans are better constructed. they have better looking bands in some respects, and are (sometimes) nicer to look at... but construction-wise, i prefer cubans (although i smoke cigars for flavor - which is why i smoke cubans).

anyway, sounds like you're just unlucky right now.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

2000 was one of the bad years for small rg vitolas. The erdm was prob just bad luck.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

My bad, I checked and the Partys were from 2001. I too put them back in the box and hope for the best, but on many of the sticks I pull out it is the only one I have. I have not smoked an equal number of NC's and non-NC's to tell long term. If this keeps up my collection will be just that..something to look at.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know, maybe I'm just lucky, but over the couple thousand cigars I've smoked, I've only had a handful of authentic Cuban cigars that were so tight or plugged so as to render them unable to be smoked (and most of those were thing cigars from the problem years, smoked young). I've had countless cigars with tight draws, but I've found that most tight draws don't distract much from the cigar, especially if you: 1) let them rest for a while, 2) don't smoke them wet, 3) cut off a little more, and/or 4) message them a bit.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I would not expect it...I can still count the number of plugged sticks I've had

2 JL1s from '03
1 ERDM Taino from '01
1 SLR Churchill from '00? (thanks to Bruce j/k)

That's it. I've found (and agree with IHT) that most cubans are better constructed cigars. For example, I've never had one unravel on me no matter how cold it was outside. Take it fwiw because I have the experience of a fly but it is what it is.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

IHT said:


> i know some ppl here will call BS on this, but i've had about equal percentage of NCs having tight draws as i do with cubans (in my time). i've never understood the notion that non-cubans are better constructed. they have better looking bands in some respects, and are (sometimes) nicer to look at... but construction-wise, i prefer cubans (although i smoke cigars for flavor - which is why i smoke cubans).
> 
> anyway, sounds like you're just unlucky right now.


No BS. I've had the same problems with NC's. Smitty's also beat me to the punch with 2000 being a bad year. I haven't had any problems with 04's and there is evidence that things are getting better and better. Stick with it, from what I've heard and actually believe, the best may be yet to come.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

This may be a dumb suggestion, but I was under the impression that dry boxing your cigars for an hour or two before you smoke em will help with that. But it's also really late at night, and I'm a newb, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> No BS. I've had the same problems with NC's. Smitty's also beat me to the punch with 2000 being a bad year. I haven't had any problems with 04's and there is evidence that things are getting better and better. Stick with it, from what I've heard and actually believe, the best may be yet to come.


I checked and they were 01's. I have had only a couple that have had a good draw, and only one that had what I would consider a perfect draw (the RASS). I have only a few NC's in the bottom of my cabinet that are too tight to smoke compared to 10 or more Cubans. I did try several (5 or so) that were young, however. Being a noob with Habanos, I'm having a tough time enjoying them when I usually have troubles. For example, I had a Party Short that went 4 times cause I couldn't get enough air through it to maintain combustion! 
I will try dry boxing and see if that helps. BTW.. should I cut the cap before or after boxing it?


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I've found that keeping cubans at 65% rh seems to make them smoke better. What do you keep yours at?


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> I checked and they were 01's. I have had only a couple that have had a good draw, and only one that had what I would consider a perfect draw (the RASS). I have only a few NC's in the bottom of my cabinet that are too tight to smoke compared to 10 or more Cubans. I did try several (5 or so) that were young, however. Being a noob with Habanos, I'm having a tough time enjoying them when I usually have troubles. For example, I had a Party Short that went 4 times cause I couldn't get enough air through it to maintain combustion!
> I will try dry boxing and see if that helps. BTW.. should I cut the cap before or after boxing it?


Have you tried some of the more recent production, if you have what do you think? If not, try some more 04's and 05's. I know they're young but the quality is good. A new box of quality smokes is better than a plugged box with 3-5 years of age.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

You're killing me, Jeff. I guess this is the Yen to all of your good luck Yang. Granted I don't talk to other members as often as I do Jeff, but his plugged to good stick ratio, is scary. If we split something, he seems damned to get the plugged sticks. I do have a higher tolerance for a tight draw, but some of his more recent sticks have been golf balls through a garden hose plugged.

I have a 5er from the same box of Charlottes. I've had one (very nice) and clipped one (it is tight but not plugged). 

Bad luck, brother. Hope today works out better for you.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PuffDaddy said:


> I checked and they were 01's. I have had only a couple that have had a good draw, and only one that had what I would consider a perfect draw (the RASS). I have only a few NC's in the bottom of my cabinet that are too tight to smoke compared to 10 or more Cubans. I did try several (5 or so) that were young, however. Being a noob with Habanos, I'm having a tough time enjoying them when I usually have troubles. For example, I had a Party Short that went 4 times cause I couldn't get enough air through it to maintain combustion!
> I will try dry boxing and see if that helps. BTW.. should I cut the cap before or after boxing it?


01 was tough too puff. I never buy small RG vitolas from 99-01. Had far too many problems.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

theromulus said:


> I've found that keeping cubans at 65% rh seems to make them smoke better. What do you keep yours at?


See first post....65% with a calibrated Cigar Oasis.

Thanks for the warning on the dates Smitty. I'll know better next time.


----------



## why1504 (May 5, 2006)

Is there a way to fix a plugged cigar?


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Have you tried some of the more recent production, if you have what do you think? If not, try some more 04's and 05's. I know they're young but the quality is good. A new box of quality smokes is better than a plugged box with 3-5 years of age.


I could not agree more. 05's are smoking like a dream. 

Cuba has been using the draw testing machines. Every now and then I'll see a new photo of someone in Cuba using one. I think the last image I saw was out of the Upmann factory from this years Festival?


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

why1504 said:


> Is there a way to fix a plugged cigar?


DrawPoker works well for me. If it's plugged on pre-light I toss it back in the humi.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

why1504 said:


> Is there a way to fix a plugged cigar?


I smoke simply for the enjoyment of the experience. If smoking becomes too much like work, I just toss the cigar. I have never had the bad Karma of several plugged cigars in a row, from any source.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

bpegler said:


> I smoke simply for the enjoyment of the experience. If smoking becomes too much like work, I just toss the cigar. I have never had the bad Karma of several plugged cigars in a row, from any source.


There is no reliable way to fix a plugged cigar, but how about fixing bad Karma??


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

TimL said:


> DrawPoker works well for me. If it's plugged on pre-light I toss it back in the humi.


:tpd: 
You've got nothing to lose. If it's plugged pre-light, toss it back in.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PuffDaddy said:


> There is no reliable way to fix a plugged cigar, but how about fixing bad Karma??


That's what a good single malt scotch is good for puff!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

My bro loves the Charlottes and so do I but he has 2 boxes from '01 that are pretty tight but flavorful for him..I like the '98's more flavor and draw better. That cigar seems to be tight in general..IMHO..


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

why1504 said:


> Is there a way to fix a plugged cigar?


Yes: TIME!

The first 97 Boli PC I had from my box was plugged as hell. I called Fred on the phone crying to him, and like a man with great wisdom all he said was "wait".

Three months later, these babies are candy now. Can't get enough of 'em. :w


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

If we are talking 2003 and up, I agree completely with IHT...
In fact I do not recall a plugged cigar from 03-05 (I smoke mostly robustos, PCs, and minutos, with a few CG's in there)...
In fact I would say that 35ish% of my smokes have a perfect draw, 60% have a "good" draw and the remainder are actually a bit underfilled...though still pretty enjoyable. 

I have a box of Hoyo DC's from the bad years that are rolled so tight I could probably bludgeon somebody with them. It's a shame....there are a few that are "smokeable". though still so tight it's not enjoyable..got enought smoke to dicern that the tobacco in them is wonderful...what a shame...
I've smokes about a dozen out of the box....I can only hope that this box is the work of more than one roller. Maybe I'll find some nice draws from "roller #2" mixed in there.


----------



## Diselfitter (May 20, 2006)

Puff... Sorry to hear about the plugged issue. It always sucks no matter who gets em. 

The question is is really plugged or too tight. 
If it is plugged some have said try to massage the plug away abit... Personally I never had much luck with doing that. I suppose you could try to clip below the plug if it is near the head. 
You could always use a draw poker.. but be careful to not crack the cigar. 
I tend to take a drill bit and try to hand drill out the plug. 

If it is too tightly rolled... when I find I have a cigar that is just too tight and I cannot feel a plug. 
I either put it back.. and try later, or if I intend on smoking it because it might be my last one of them...
I just set down... I guess you can dry box it for a few hours.. same thing to me.. checking in on it every once in a while to see if the draw improves. 

I don't really trust Hygrometer all that much..I use to reference where the cigars are at. 
I have had three( well still have) Diamond Crown Digitals, and none of them read the same rh. ??????
one of them is off by 6 degrees. 
So I would check your cigars, How do they feel? dry, boggy? 
with smaller ring gauge cigar I tend to go a little lower in rh. 

It was mentioned already on here about 2000 and 2001.
But I will add 1999, as well.. I have had my fair share of unsmokeable cigars from those years. Nothing worked. 
When I buy cigars that are from then.. I usually talk with the vendor, and ask if they can be throughly checked, and if there is any question about them, don't send, and let me know. 
I have had good luck with this. But this has been an after the fact management. 

Best of luck man.. Don't feel alone in this, and don't let it turn you off. 

Deez


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I think that they are too tightly rolled. I tried to use a draw poker and the draw was great for about 5 minutes. After that the hole made by the poker closed back up (I left the poker on for a few minutes, per insrtuctions). The one I tried to smoke right after using the poker was smokable for a few draws. I enjoyed the flavor very much, but I had to put it down after an inch (hole closed). 
I have not given up on Cuban sticks, but when I want to not have to worry about it I will pull out a Fuente since they have had the least problems of any I have found (right now my A.F. Hemi Maddie is close to perfect). I am going to have to lay the tight sticks down and avoid small RG sticks from that time frame. I even had bad luck over the weekend with a BBF! I thought for sure a larger RG would be OK but it was from '99 too. I wasn't totally undrawable, but it was not very enjoyable since I could barely get any smoke out of it. I'll keep plugging away...


----------



## Diselfitter (May 20, 2006)

Man that is Crap luck...I have to wonder about two things. 
Your RH.. and or your source. To get so many in a short time... It is just kinda weird. 

PM me if you like. 

Deez


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Yes: TIME!
> 
> The first 97 Boli PC I had from my box was plugged as hell. I called Fred on the phone crying to him, and like a man with great wisdom all he said was "wait".
> 
> Three months later, these babies are candy now. Can't get enough of 'em. :w


I can certainly vouch for todd's 97s. He sent me 2 and the first one I smoked was like candy and the draw was perfect. Let em rest.:2


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Diselfitter said:


> Man that is Crap luck...I have to wonder about two things.
> Your RH.. and or your source. To get so many in a short time... It is just kinda weird.
> 
> PM me if you like.
> ...


welcome to CS, Diselfitter.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I think that they are too tightly rolled. I tried to use a draw poker and the draw was great for about 5 minutes. After that the hole made by the poker closed back up (I left the poker on for a few minutes, per insrtuctions). The one I tried to smoke right after using the poker was smokable for a few draws. I enjoyed the flavor very much, but I had to put it down after an inch (hole closed).
> I have not given up on Cuban sticks, but when I want to not have to worry about it I will pull out a Fuente since they have had the least problems of any I have found (right now my A.F. Hemi Maddie is close to perfect). I am going to have to lay the tight sticks down and avoid small RG sticks from that time frame. I even had bad luck over the weekend with a BBF! I thought for sure a larger RG would be OK but it was from '99 too. I wasn't totally undrawable, but it was not very enjoyable since I could barely get any smoke out of it. I'll keep plugging away...


when I was new to cubans I noticed one thing, cubans by in large have a tougher draw than some sticks with better construction like a big carlos torano or AF, their draw is amazing to me now that I have been getting used to the cuban draw
thats not to say that cubans are all plugged just not as well constructed as some other top notch domestics


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> when I was new to cubans I noticed one thing, cubans by in large have a tougher draw than some sticks with better construction like a big carlos torano or AF, their draw is amazing to me now that I have been getting used to the cuban draw
> thats not to say that cubans are all plugged just not as well constructed as some other top notch domestics


Thanks for the advice, Elliot. It sounds to me like I should just smoke more Cubans and get used to it. :w


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

HOT DAMMMMMMMM! I just started a Boli PC from '05 and the draw is as close to perfect as I could hope for. It is also burning straight as a laser. The taste is also awesome, especially for a young stick. I hope this means my bad luck streak is ended! I'm gonna get some of these from '03 tomorrow :w


----------



## Diselfitter (May 20, 2006)

Nice Puff. ... Like my great Uncle Elmo says It can't rain all the time...
Well He never said that... 

Oh yea I don't have an Uncle Elmo either... LMAO...

I glad you go one to draw right. And a Boli PC to boot. 
what a great little cigar. 

Now you are gonna get one from 03.... Nice....you are going to love it. 
If you thought the 05 was the bomb...the 03 are great. 

the Boli PC.. and BCE, and BCG are one of my favorite cigars. 
You got me craving one right now. 

Well Congrats on you decent smoking experience. 

Deez


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> HOT DAMMMMMMMM! I just started a Boli PC from '05 and the draw is as close to perfect as I could hope for. It is also burning straight as a laser. The taste is also awesome, especially for a young stick. I hope this means my bad luck streak is ended! I'm gonna get some of these from '03 tomorrow :w


Consider yourself lucky with that one! I've got a cab of 05 BPCs that are tighter than a . . . I won't go there.

BPCs kick ass, but I've been unlucky with my last cab. 

-T


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I'm gonna get some of these from '03 tomorrow :w


I ended up getting some BPC's from '98 instead. I can't wait to burn one :w


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I ended up getting some BPC's from '98 instead. I can't wait to burn one :w


No, you got 97s but who's counting :r


----------

